# Chronic Wasting Disease-Human



## wanderlust

Boy I sure hope that someone is jumping the gun here.

http://www.9and10news.com/category/story/?id=103621

Nothing like starting a panic by diagnosing a person without being 100% positive.


----------



## ROSCORack

Boy I sure hope they are jumping the gun too!!!

Don't worry with only a $35 million dollar biopsy, there is going to be a large amount of Doctors volunteering for a pro-bono opportunity!:corkysm55


----------



## skulldugary

I seen that on the news.They are not 100% possitive it's CWD and the cost of the test was 35,000 not 35 million.Nothing like getting everyone in an uproar before being sure.I hope what ever is wrong with the gentelman can be diagnost and cured.


----------



## Rusher

That is why you give the meat to feed the hungry and keep the mount:yikes:


----------



## Ferg

I'm skeptical -  

ferg....


----------



## sadocf1

The TV news indicated that the possible diagnosis of human CWD was arrived at by the scientific community. If it proves to be true our DNR's and MDA's nationally will be out on a limb. Perhaps the possibility of human CWD will energise our people in Lansing to seriously consider allowing only hunter killed carcasses of deer/elk (or parts thereof) that have tested negative for CWD from states and provinces where CWD is found in the wild FROM ENTERING MICHIGAN. Other states should follow suit.


----------



## GVDocHoliday

I also heard on the news that it was a doctor for California who arrived at the possibility of CWD because the guy eats venison...sounds like a leftist liberal anti hunter trying to put a scare into people. The venison the man at is from MI, which would mean that a lot of deer would have had to be infected to make it to that part of MI, and not a single CWD case has been documented in MI. 

I find it very unlikely...I mean, all you have to do is have him go to that hospital that House works at and they'll have it figured out and curred in a 60minute time slot.


----------



## sadocf1

Deer and elk dont have to eat venison to be infected w/CWD. Altho, as Dr. Schmitt dismissed the possibility of humans contracting CWD from eating venison here in Mi., as no positive CWD deer have been found here, can we consider the possibility of environmental contamination ? Can we blissfully ignore that possibility, along w/the probability that hunters may be responsible for the introduction of CWD in our wild deer by bringing back CWD INFECTED DEER/ELK CARCASSES (OR PARTS THEREOF) FROM CWD INFECTED STATES AND PROVINCES 
Anybody remember when the Minister of Agriculture in the UK appeared on television eating a hamburger and assuring the public that there was no possility of human Mad Cow Disease ??


----------



## sadocf1

Deer and elk dont have to eat venison to be infected w/CWD. Altho, as Dr. Schmitt dismissed the possibility of humans contracting CWD from eating venison here in Mi., as no positive CWD deer have been found here, can we consider the possibility of environmental contamination ? Can we blissfully ignore that possibility, along w/the probability that hunters may be responsible for the introduction of CWD in our wild deer by bringing back CWD INFECTED DEER/ELK CARCASSES (OR PARTS THEREOF) FROM CWD INFECTED STATES AND PROVINCES (other countries will not take our beef) (the UP wont take our firewood)
Anybody remember when the Minister of Agriculture in the UK appeared on television eating a hamburger and assuring the public that there was no possility of human Mad Cow Disease ??


----------



## terry

SADOCF1 WROTE ;

Anybody remember when the Minister of Agriculture in the UK appeared on television eating a hamburger and assuring the public that there was no possility of human Mad Cow Disease ??

MAD GUMMER

http://www.mad-cow.org/gummer.gif

AMEN! and then to follow was the Minister of Canada and GW, both of which did similar stupid stunts, then GW did it again recently with the Minister of Japan. same stupidity, different day. 



----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Terry S. Singeltary Sr." <[email protected]>
To: "Bovine Spongiform Encephalopathy" <[email protected]>
Sent: Friday, July 14, 2006 4:29 PM
Subject: Re: Local Man Diagnosed with Chronic Wasting Disease ?


> hello June,
> 
> nice to see someone else post here. i have heard scientist state that to
> actually cure a victim of TSE, once clinical, the damage is so severe to the
> brain, that stem cell might be the only way to repair the brain that has
> been damaged, this side of a brain transplant. also, something about prion
> and stem cell regeneration ;
> 
> The curative properties of stem cells may rely on prions, a new study
> suggests, the type of protein made infamous by mad cow disease.
> 
> Prions are a special class of protein that can change the shape and function
> of other proteins around them. While these are found throughout any mammals
> body, the understanding of their biological role is limited. What is known
> is that prions that become misshapen, through some unknown process, can
> result in BSE (bovine spongiform encephalopathy)  mad cow disease  and its
> equivalents in other animals.
> 
> Researchers at the Whitehead Institute in Cambridge, Massachusetts, US, have
> now found that adult stem cells in bone marrow gradually lose their ability
> to regenerate without their normal complement of membrane-bound prions. Stem
> cells are primitive cells which have the potential to divide endlessly, and
> the ability to differentiate into any cell type in the body  offering hope
> for future therapies.
> First answers
> 
> Andrew Steele, Cheng Cheng Zhang and colleagues used radiation to deplete
> the bone marrow of mice genetically engineered to not produce the prion
> proteins. The animals marrow regenerated quickly at first, but eventually
> slowed to a stop. The marrow also lost its regenerative abilities when
> transplanted into normal mice.
> 
> For years weve wondered why evolution has preserved this protein, what
> positive role it could possibly be playing, says Susan Lindquist, one of
> the team. With these findings we have our first answer.
> 
> The question of how prions sustain stem cell activity remains unanswered,
> but the finding is a first step to understanding the destructive streak of
> misshapen prion proteins, Steele says. Similar tests on neural and lung stem
> cells are underway.
> 
> Journal reference: Proceedings of the National Academy of Sciences (DOI:
> 10.1073/pnas.0510577103)
> 
> 
> http://www.newscientist.com/channel/health/bse/dn8652-prions-may-hold-key-to-stem-cell-function.html
> 
> 
> Replacement of brain cells that have been damaged and removed
> Neuronal cell allografting
> 
> The progression of research into neural transplantation of tissue and cells
> has gone ahead rapidly over the last ten years. Initially this was
> following the implantation of cells into the brain as a treatment for
> Parkinsons disease but quickly spread out into a much wider propensity. It
> is now clear that graft cells can be found and that they have the propensity
> for replacement of neural tissue inside the brain. Human treatment is now
> starting to follow major animal model research and has been well reviewed.
> 
> Cells to transplant into patients with vCJD would need to be able to
> replace the apoptotic neurones resulting from the pathological process. For
> this to be investigated it should be understood what cell sources are
> availailable currently and how these may become of use. It should be noted
> that the damaged cells in different parts of the infected brain will be of
> separate cell strains and hence any implanted cells would need to be able to
> alter their phenotypical nature to permit them to replace the cell that has
> been lost. Also, instead of replacing a specific part of the brain, in
> prion disease individual cells are lost in widespread sections, and would be
> separated by apparently normal and active tissue. Neuronal graft cells must
> also be able to make dendritic and axonal connections with other parts of
> the brain in a useful manner to permit physiological usefulness. At the
> moment the findings that, although scientifically we can created pluripotent
> stem cells from adult tissue, it is not clear why the brain does not
> organise this to replace apoptotic tissue itself and how we could alter
> factors to permit this. The brain, being an immunologically privileged site
> and unlikely to reject allografts (57) means that potential banks of
> neurological cell types can potentially be made and used in many patients.
> Surprising as it may seem this may actually be possible using the cell types
> that are being organised and each should be discussed.
> 
> Embryo-derived stem cells. In mouse models these can be treated with
> retinoic acid to restrict their differentiation into a neural fate. They
> then can be implanted into areas of neural damage and the outcome of the
> cells followed. The spectrum of cell types that appeared was apparently
> wide but a tendency to produce astrocytes and oligodendrocytes rather than
> neural cells has been disappointing. Neural stem cells from an adult rat
> subventricular zone or cerebral cortex can be transplanted into a contused
> spinal cord but again the outcome is mainly of undifferentiated cells or
> astrocytes.
> 
> Foetal central nervous system cells and tissue. This contains not just
> cells that are in the process of development and differentiation but
> matrices of tissue that are organised to permit neuronal and axonal
> development. This type of tissue has been tested on spinal cord injury in
> animals and to replace motorneurone pools lost in spinal damage. The
> implantation of foetal tissue in Huntingdons disease and Parkinsons
> disease in humans has shown varying results but, although no certain blinded
> trial has taken place major improvements have been seen.
> 
> Modified cultured stem cells. Genetically modified, post-culture
> modified, and chemically modified cells are being investigated. The aim of
> this is to prevent the graft cells differentiating into the cell type that
> is not required and permitting it to produce enzymes (or not PrPc) to avoid
> the disease problem that existed originally. The control of the phenotype
> of the cell type has been a major problem and, because of its importance in
> spinal column injury treatment, this direction of research has been
> aggressive.
> 
> Bone marrow stromal cells. These will develop to a wide variety of cell
> types and, because they would be available from the patient, expanded and
> potentially modified in culture, and delivered into injured the brain
> through intravenous or intraarterial inoculation. They appear to migrate to
> damaged brain tissue in mice and to limit post-arterial occlusion
> damage(58).
> 
> The poor survival rate of implanted cells is currently uncertain in nature
> reports of 10% to 50%. The oxidative stress that takes place and the
> apoptotic or potential destruction by local microglia must be considered.
> 
> The only current report of cell culture into mice late in the incubation
> period of scrapie has shown. In this cells from neuronal foetal tissue of
> mice that were not carrying the PrPc gene or immortalised murine stem cells
> were inoculated directly into the brain of the scrapie-infected mice. When
> compared with the inoculation of control of growth medium inoculation it
> could the seen that fewer hippocampal cells were lost by the mice and that
> the inoculated cells migrated to sites where cells were being lost(59).
> 
> To some degree there are problems involving other treatments that may take
> place at the same time as cell inoculation. For instance,
> microglia-derived growth factors may be important in causing the migration
> of cells to damaged tissue and the anti-microglial treatment required to
> prevent pathological progression may be a problem (e.g. pentosan
> polysulphate, is a powerful inhibitor of cytokines).
> 
> 
> http://www.priondata.org/data/A_wherenext.html
> 
> 
> i am only guessing here, but i think that is what this person would be
> speaking of, a hypithetical, i dont recall a 'stem cell' transplant on any
> human to date for a TSE. i suppose even 'stem cell' could be a potential
> carrier of a TSE also, if contracted from an infected donor. it would be
> nice to know more about this case, but this is how it has been all along, a
> 'trickle down affect' with human and animal TSE information.
> there was a recent cjd conference, there yearly get-together. from what i
> understand, it was mostly all nvCJD this, nvCJD that, not much on the USA
> problem with human TSE. they need to get off the nvCJD bandwagon, and start
> worrying about human TSE in the USA i.e. of the sporadic strains i.e.
> 'unknown' ;
> 
> 
> News Advisory
> 
> 
> 
> For Immediate Release Contact:
> Linda Gregson
> 
> July 14, 2006
> 1-800-659-1991
> 
> 
> 
> CREUTZFELDT-JAKOB DISEASE FOUNDATION HOLDS 4th ANNUAL CONFERENCE
> 
> 
> 
> (City,State)Resident (Name) Attends Conference and Meets with Congressman
> _______
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Akron, Ohio - The Creutzfeldt-Jakob Disease (CJD) Foundation held its 4th
> annual family conference at the Washington Court Hotel in Washington, D.C,
> July 7-10, 2006. The foundation brings together families who have been
> affected by this rare, always fatal, neurological disease. Attendees heard
> from leading experts and researchers including Dr. Pierluigi Gambetti from
> the National Prion Disease Pathology Surveillance Center at Case Western in
> Cleveland, Ohio; Dr. Bernardino Ghetti of Indiana University and
> President-elect of the International Society of Neuropathology; Dr. Robert
> Will prominent clinician in the United Kingdom; Dr. David Kocisko, Rocky
> Mountain Laboratories; Dr.Neil Cashman of Vancover, British Columbia; Dr.
> Richard Knight, Director of the National CJD Surveillance Unit, UK; Dr.
> James Sejvar of the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, Atlanta, GA;
> the CJD Support Networks from Japan and Australia and other experts from the
> CDC and NIH, as well as, members of the Foundations Board of Directors.
> 
> 
> 
> (INSERT NAME OF ATTENDEE and town) attended the conference and on Monday,
> July 10 joined 150 representing families from the United States, UK, Japan
> and Australia in Capitol Hill visits with members of Congress to bring
> awareness to CJD, discuss research and surveillance of the brain disease and
> food safety. (Attendee) met with (Congressman or Senator) or members of
> (NAME) staff.
> 
> 
> 
> Creutzfeldt - Jakob disease is a prion disease which is a group of rare,
> invariably fatal brain disorders which occur both in humans and certain
> animals. They first came to public attention in the mid 1980s in the form
> of the BSE epidemic in the United Kingdom BSE (bovine spongiform
> encephalopathy) also known as mad cow disease is a prion disease in
> cattle. Tissue from infected animals may have contaminated cattle feed,
> leading to the silent spread of the BSE epidemic. In humans the best known
> of the prion diseases is CJD which reportedly affects 250-300 people a year
> in the United States. Statistics indicate that 1 in 9000 over the age of 55
> will be affected. Most of the cases are sporadic CJD (sCJD), occurring for
> no, as yet, known reason while some are the familial form.
> 
> 
> 
> In response to the recent discovery of 3 cows testing positive for BSE in
> the United States, Florence Kranitz, President of the CJD Foundation said,
> By eating beef that has not been rigorously tested, the American population
> faces an ominous risk. It is important to keep the food supply safe to
> prevent individuals from contacting the deadly human form of mad cow
> disease, called variant Creutzfeldt - Jakob disease (vCJD). Only through
> strict enforcement of a rigid and transparent animal surveillance system can
> we realistically expect to protect the U.S. population from this 100% fatal,
> ugly, brain eating disease. Kranitz added the CJD Foundation feels it is
> extremely important to continue the process of educating families,
> healthcare providers, researchers and political leaders on the devastation
> of the disease, as well as, the progress being made towards identifying a
> cure for CJD.
> 
> 
> 
> The CJD Foundation proudly unveiled its Medical Education DVD, Confronting
> CJD and Other Prion Disorders. The purpose of the DVD is to educate
> medical professionals about the prion disease and the care of patients and
> families affected by CJD. It will be presented during Grand Rounds at many
> hospitals/teaching institutions across the country.
> 
> 
> 
> The Creutzfeldt-Jakob Disease Foundation (CJD) is a not for profit
> organization providing support and advocacy work on behalf of patients and
> families affected by this rare, always fatal brain wasting disease. Anyone
> needing information regarding CJD is encouraged to contact the Foundation at
> 1-800-659-1991 or through the website at www.cjdfoundation.org.
> 
> 
> 
> ###
> 
> END
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOWEVER, do remember, there are strains of TSE in the USA now in the very
> young, and there ae strains of TSE of 'UNKNOWN' strain;
> 
> 
> CJD USA
> 
> (please note steady increase in sporadic cjd from 1997 to 2004 with steady
> increase in type 'UNKNOWN' CJD? also, seems like they could come up with a
> better, more readable chart. ...TSS)
> 
> 
> http://www.cjdsurveillance.com/resources-casereport.html
> 
> 

CONTINUED .......TSS


----------



## terry

> HUMAN and ANIMAL TSE Classifications i.e. mad cow
> disease and the UKBSEnvCJD only theory
> 
> TSEs have been rampant in the USA for decades in many
> species, and they all have been rendered and fed back
> to animals for human/animal consumption. I propose that
> the current diagnostic criteria for human TSEs only
> enhances and helps the spreading of human TSE from the
> continued belief of the UKBSEnvCJD only theory in 2005.
> With all the science to date refuting it, to continue
> to validate this myth, will only spread this TSE agent
> through a multitude of potential routes and sources
> i.e. consumption, surgical, blood, medical, cosmetics
> etc. I propose as with Aguzzi, Asante, Collinge,
> Caughey, Deslys, Dormont, Gibbs, Ironside, Manuelidis,
> Marsh, et al and many more, that the world of TSE
> Tranmissible Spongiform Encephalopathy is far from an
> exact science, but there is enough proven science to
> date that this myth should be put to rest once and for
> all, and that we move forward with a new classification
> for human and animal TSE that would properly identify
> the infected species, the source species, and then the
> route. This would further have to be broken down to
> strain of species and then the route of transmission
> would further have to be broken down. Accumulation and
> Transmission are key to the threshold from subclinical
> to clinical disease, and key to all
> this, is to stop the amplification and transmission of
> this agent, the spreading of, no matter what strain.
> BUT, to continue with this myth that the U.K. strain of
> BSE one strain in cows, and the nv/v CJD, one strain in
> humans, and that all the rest of human TSE is one
> single strain i.e. sporadic CJD (when to date there are
> 6 different phenotypes of sCJD), and that no other
> animal TSE transmits to humans, to continue with this
> masquerade will only continue to spread, expose, and
> kill, who knows how many more in the years and decades
> to come. ONE was enough for me, My Mom, hvCJD, DOD
> 12/14/97 confirmed, which is nothing more than another
> mans name added to CJD, like CJD itself, Jakob and
> Creutzfeldt, or Gerstmann-Straussler-Scheinker
> syndrome, just another CJD or human TSE, named after
> another human. WE are only kidding ourselves with the
> current diagnostic criteria for human and animal TSE,
> especially differentiating between the nvCJD vs the
> sporadic CJD strains and then the GSS strains and also
> the FFI fatal familial insomnia strains or the ones
> that mimics one or the other of those TSE? Tissue
> infectivity and strain typing of the many variants of
> the human and animal TSEs are paramount in all variants
> of all TSE. There must be a proper classification that
> will differentiate between all these human TSE in order
> to do this. With the CDI and other more sensitive
> testing coming about, I only hope that my proposal will
> some day be taken seriously. ...
> 
> 
> PLUS, CDC has finally recognized the BASE and we do have 2 mad cows that
> were of the atypical strain, the last Texas mad cow and the last documented
> mad cow in USA in Alabama ;
> 
> 
> However, based on analysis of molecular features of prion
> 
> diseases in cattle, this situation is similar to that in humans
> 
> (5), in which different subtypes of sporadic Creutzfeldt-
> 
> Jakob disease agents are found.
> 
> 
> http://www.cdc.gov/ncidod/EID/vol12no07/pdfs/vol12no07.pdf
> 
> 
> Project Number: 3625-32000-073-07
> Project Type: Specific C/A
> 
> Start Date: Sep 15, 2004
> End Date: Sep 14, 2007
> 
> Objective:
> The objective of this cooperative research project with Dr. Maria
> Caramelli from the Italian BSE Reference Laboratory in Turin, Italy, is
> to conduct comparative studies with the U.S. bovine spongiform
> encephalopathy (BSE) isolate and the atypical BSE isolates identified in
> Italy. The studies will cover the following areas: 1. Evaluation of
> present diagnostics tools used in the U.S. for the detection of atypical
> BSE cases. 2. Molecular comparison of the U.S. BSE isolate and other
> typical BSE isolates with atypical BSE cases. 3. Studies on
> transmissibility and tissue distribution of atypical BSE isolates in
> cattle and other species.
> 
> Approach:
> This project will be done as a Specific Cooperative Agreement with the
> Italian BSE Reference Laboratory, Istituto Zooprofilattico Sperimentale
> del Piemonte, in Turin, Italy. It is essential for the U.S. BSE
> surveillance program to analyze the effectiveness of the U.S diagnostic
> tools for detection of atypical cases of BSE. Molecular comparisons of
> the U.S. BSE isolate with atypical BSE isolates will provide further
> characterization of the U.S. BSE isolate. Transmission studies are
> already underway using brain homogenates from atypical BSE cases into
> mice, cattle and sheep. It will be critical to see whether the atypical
> BSE isolates behave similarly to typical BSE isolates in terms of
> transmissibility and disease pathogenesis. If transmission occurs,
> tissue distribution comparisons will be made between cattle infected
> with the atypical BSE isolate and the U.S. BSE isolate. Differences in
> tissue distribution could require new regulations regarding specific
> risk material (SRM) removal.
> 
> http://www.ars.usda.gov/research/projects/projects.htm?ACCN_NO=408490
> 
> > Differences in tissue distribution could require new regulations
> > regarding specific risk material (SRM) removal.
> 
> yep, that's what i been talking about.
> least i know they know now, and are concerned.
> too bad they did not finish decades ago what they started
> at Mission, TEXAS ;
> 
> WHEN in fact, the findings from Marsh and the findings at
> MISSION, TEXAS support even further evidence that there
> are furthers strains of TSE in the USA besides that one
> accidently documented BSE case in Washington on
> Dec. 23, 2003;
> 
> In Confidence - Perceptions of unconventional slow virus diseases of
> animals in the USA - Report of a visit to the USA - April-May 1989 - G A
> H Wells [head of England's main veterinary lab]
> 
> 2. Meeting with USDA, BSE Task Force
> 
> This group comprises Alex Thierman (USDA-APHIS, International Programs)
> (Chairman), Roger Breeze (USDA-ARS Director, Plum Island), Bill Hadlow
> (Neuropathologist - retired, formerly of NIH Rocky Mountain Laboratory,
> Hamilton, Montana), John Gorhan and Mark Robinson (USDA-ARS, Pullman,
> Washington) and Dick Marsh (Dept. Vet. Science, Univ Wisconsin - Madison).
> The objectives of the group are to assess the implications of the
> occurrence of BSE for US cattle particularly the risk of BSE occurrence
> in the US in relation to endemic scrapie agent.
> The purpose of my invitation to this meeting was to discuss aspects of
> research which are of common interest and to identify a tentative USDA
> research programme including any potential collaborative projects. The
> discussions were informal and there was no agenda.
> The general opinion
> of those present was that BSE, as an overt disease phenomenon, could
> exist in the USA but if it did it was very rare. The need for improved
> and specific surveillance methods to detect it was recognised. Clinical
> similarities between BSE and rabies suggested one means of sampling the
> cattle population which might increase the probability of detection of
> BSE. It was clear that the bovine rabies negative rate would vary
> greatly between States but initially this should be determined and as it
> would inevitably be high relative to positive cases, some differential
> diagnosis carried out.
> 
> The work of Wilbur Clarke at Mission, Texas was discussed briefly. the
> results of this study in which 10 calves were inoculated with scrapie
> has not been published and perhaps would not be published. USDA are
> sensitive regarding publicity of the results of the study which remain
> far from conclusive. Apparently only 3 of the inoculated animals
> developed neurological signs. The neuropathology of the affected cattle
> has not been examined in any depth but Hadlow has the material. Marsh
> indicated the requirement to obtain the fresh brain material from this
> study in order to perform PrP extractions.
> 
> Because of the successful transmission of the Brecke (Stetsonville)
> isolate of TME to cattle and the subsequent passage history in mink it
> was generally considered important that comparisons be made with BSE
> isolates in mink. Is BSE like scrapie in mink? Is BSE like the Brecke
> isolate of TME?
> 
> Very little was said about CWD but some present considered that its
> occurrence may indicate a sylvatic origin of agent. It was also agreed
> that the role of possible subclinical infection in the
> epidemiology of transmissible spongiform encephalopathies could well
> be important but was unknown.
> Marsh remarked on the possibility that
> BSE was due to an extremely thermostable strain of agent. His
> experience in the past with one particular Wisconsin isolate of TME
> (Hayward strain) suggested that i/c biopsy needles could not be
> effectively "scrapie sterilised", even employing an experimental
> autoclave system capable of 60 psi and 300"C+ for 5 hours. This
> experience led him to the policy that in scrapie or TME transmission
> studies re-use of instruments or glassware that had contained agent was
> an unacceptable protocol.
> 
> I was given confidential access to sections from the Clarke scrapie-
> cattle transmission experiment. Details of the experimental design were
> as supplied previously by Dr Wrathall (copy of relevant information
> appended). Only 3 animals (2 inoculated with 2nd pass Suffolk Scrapie
> and 1 inoculated with Angora goat passaged scrapie) show clinical signs.
> 
> Clinical signs were characterised by weakness, "a stilted hindlimb
> gait", disorientation, ataxia and, terminally,
> lateral recumbency. The two cattle from which I examined material were
> inoculated at 8 months of age and developed signs 36 months pi (goat
> scrapie inoculum) and 49 months pi (one of the Suffolk scrapie
> inoculated) respectively.
> This latter animal was killed at 58 months
> of age and so the clinical duration was only 1 month. The neuropathology
> was somewhat different from BSE or the Stetsonville TME in cattle.
> Vacuolar changes were minimal, to the extent that detection required
> careful searching. Conversely astrocyte hypertrophy was a widespread and
> prominent feature. The material requires detailed neuropathological
> assessment but whether or not this will be done remains in question.
> 
> Appendix I
> 
> VISIT TO USA - DR A E WRATHALL - INFO ON BSE AND SCRAPIE
> 
> 1. Dr Clark lately of the Scrapie Research Unit, Mission Texas has
> successfully transmitted ovine and caprine scrapie to cattle. The
> experimental results have not been published but there are plans to do
> this. This work was initiated in 1978. A summary of it is:-
> 
> Expt A 6 Her x Jer calves born in 1978 were inoculated as follows with a
> 2nd Suffolk scrapie passage:-
> 
> i/c 1ml i/m, 5ml; s/c 5ml; oral 30ml.
> 
> 1/6 went down after 48 months with a scrapie/BSE-like disease.
> 
> Expt B 6 Her or Jer or HxJ calves were inoculated with angora Goat virus
> 2/6 went down similarly after 36 months.
> 
> Expt C Mice inoculated from brains of calves/cattle in expts A & B were
> resistant, only 1/20 going down with scrapie and this was the reason
> given for not publishing.
> 
> Diagnosis in A, B, C was by histopath. No reports on SAF were given.
> 
> Dr Warren Foote indicated success so far in eliminating scrapie in
> offspring from experimentally (and naturally) infected sheep by ET. He
> had found difficulty in obtaining emhryos from naturally infected sheep
> (cf SPA).
> 
> 3. Prof. A Robertson gave a brief account of BSE. The US approach was to
> accord it a very low profile indeed. Dr A Thiermann showed the picture
> in the "Independent" with cattle being incinerated and thought this was
> a fanatical incident to be avoided in the US at all costs. BSE was not
> reported in USA.
> 
> 4. Scrapie incidents (ie affected flocks) have shown a dramatic increase
> since 1978. In 1953 when the National Control Scheme was started there
> were 10-14 incidents, in 1978 - 1 and in 1988 so far 60.
> 
> 5. Scrapie agent was reported to have been isolated from a solitary fetus.
> 
> 6. A western blotting diagnostic technique (? on PrP) shows some promise.
> 
> 7. Results of a questionnaire sent to 33 states on the subject of
> the national sheep scrapie programme survey indicated;
> 
> 17/33 wished to drop it
> 6/33 wished to develop it
> 8/33 had few sheep and were neutral
> 
> Information obtained from Dr Wrathall's notes of a meeting of the U.S.
> Animal Health Association at Little Rock, Arkansas Nov. 1988.
> 
> CONFIDENTIAL TRANSMISSION (Day 4)
> 
> 6.1 BSE to pigs
> 
> snip...end
> 
> full text ;
> 
> http://www.bseinquiry.gov.uk/files/mb/m11b/tab01.pdf
> 
> 3.57 The experiment which might have determined whether BSE and scrapie
> were caused by the same agent (ie, the feeding of natural scrapie to
> cattle) was never undertaken in the UK. It was, however, performed in
> the USA in 1979, when it was shown that cattle inoculated with the
> scrapie agent endemic in the flock of Suffolk sheep at the United States
> Department of Agriculture in Mission, Texas, developed a TSE quite
> unlike BSE. 32
> The
> findings of the initial transmission, though not of the clinical or
> neurohistological examination, were communicated in October 1988 to Dr
> Watson, Director of the CVL, following a visit by Dr Wrathall, one of
> the project leaders in the Pathology Department of the CVL, to the
> United States Department of Agriculture. 33
> The
> results were not published at this point, since the attempted
> transmission to mice from the experimental cow brain had been
> inconclusive. The results of the clinical and histological differences
> between scrapie-affected sheep and cattle were published in 1995.
> Similar studies in which cattle were inoculated intracerebrally with
> scrapie inocula derived from a number of scrapie-affected sheep of
> different breeds and from different States, were carried out at the US
> National Animal Disease Centre. 34
> The
> results, published in 1994, showed that this source of scrapie agent,
> though pathogenic for cattle, did not produce the same clinical signs of
> brain lesions characteristic of BSE.
> 
> http://www.bseinquiry.gov.uk/report/volume2/chaptea3.htm
> 
> Visit to USA ... info on BSE and Scrapie
> 
> http://www.bseinquiry.gov.uk/files/yb/1988/10/00001001.pdf
> 
> 
> TSS
> 
> 
> 
> ----- Original Message ----- 
> From: 
> To: <[email protected]>
> Sent: Friday, July 14, 2006 3:34 PM
> Subject: Re: Local Man Diagnosed with Chronic Wasting Disease ?
> 
> 
> > ##################### Bovine Spongiform Encephalopathy
> #####################
> >
> > Good afternoon, everyone,
> >
> > Terry's post below (NOT his authorship <emphasis added>) included this:
> >
> > "If Kowalske does suffer from the disease it would make him the first
> > human to contract the condition. The only cure for C.W.D. is a stem cell
> > transplant, which costs $35 thousand dollars. "
> >
> > I may have been out of the loop for awhile, but that one had me
> scratching
> > my head...eh, what??
> >
> > Pleading ignorance, could someone enlighten me when they began stem-cell
> > transplants for TSEs?
> >
> > And please, I have been away and my tone is sincere.
> >
> > Kind Regards and TIA,
> > xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> >
> > ----- Original Message ----- 
> > From: "Terry S. Singeltary Sr." <[email protected]>
> > To: <[email protected]>
> > Sent: Thursday, July 13, 2006 3:14 PM
> > Subject: [BSE-L] Local Man Diagnosed with Chronic Wasting Disease ?
> >
> >
> > ##################### Bovine Spongiform Encephalopathy
> > #####################
> >
> > Subject: Local Man Diagnosed with Chronic Wasting Disease ?
> > Date: July 13, 2006 at 11:38 am PST
> > Local Man Diagnosed with Chronic Wasting Disease
> > Posted: 7/12/2006
> >
> > » View Picture » Play Video
> >
> >
> > Hide Video
> >
> > A man in Traverse City may be the first person to ever contract a deadly
> > disease that normally plagues deer. Chronic Wasting Disease is commonly
> > known as C.W.D. Now doctors have diagnosed a man in Traverse City with the
> > disease which eats away at nerves.
> >
> > Scott Kowalske's physician says they can not be 100% sure he has C.W.D.
> > until a brain biopsy is performed. If Kowalske does suffer from the
> disease
> > it would make him the first human to contract the condition. The only cure
> > for C.W.D. is a stem cell transplant, which costs $35 thousand dollars.
> >
> > 9&10's Leah Beno and Photojournalist Dustin Bacon have the story.
> >
> >
> > http://www.9and10news.com/category/story/?id=103621
> >
> >
> > DONT know what this is all about, and to state categorically that this
> man
> > has human CWD, i think is a bit premature, not that i doubt cwd will
> > transmit to humans. word i get is the man ate a lot of venison and it is
> his
> > doctor putting this out that the man has human CWD. when the cdc AND CWRU
> > gets ahold of this, it will turn out to be sCJD. ...TSS
> >
> > #################### https://lists.aegee.org/bse-l.html
> > ####################
> >
> > #################### https://lists.aegee.org/bse-l.html
> ####################
> >
>


----------



## Linda G.

So, more than likely, the news report was totally inaccurate with the report that he has CWD...more likely CJD, right? Which 125-130 individuals contract a year through poorly cooked diseased beef cattle or diseased hooved ungulates, also poorly cooked, right?

I am trying, but most of this is far too technical for my poor little dumb head. 

I know an outdoor writer in Carson City, Nevada, whose wife's first husband died of CJD.

I will get hold of Schmitt Monday and talk to him, as this story is in my neck of the woods, and see what I can find out. When I heard it, I was highly sceptical, too. They ran a second report last night, with shots of Schmitt refuting the possible diagnosis of CWD, which means, if I know Schmitt, he called them up screaming after he heard about the first report.


----------



## terry

Thanks Linda!

I am most curious about this case, and after seeing the video, i am most skeptical myself, of this man having a human TSE at all. IF this turns out to be a fact, the news crew should be flogged for such an outrageous hoax. ...TSS


P.S.
one thing to remember Linda, it's not just nvCJD to worry about. new strain of TSE in cattle called BASE, that is not similar to nvCJD/vCJD in humans, but very similar to the sporadic CJD, of which has tripled in the USA over the past few years, and of which there are now 'unknown' TSE stains in the USA in humans. remember also, the last two documented mad cows in the USA were of the atypical strain. ...TSS


----------



## Rusher

I think the Mexicans or Rag-heads have released a toxic substance in America so, we better start another super fund:lol: for further studies


----------



## terry

----- Original Message ----- 
From: Terry S. Singeltary Sr. 
To: [email protected] 
Cc: [email protected] ; [email protected] 
Sent: Sunday, July 16, 2006 10:09 AM
Subject: RE-Local Man Diagnosed with Chronic Wasting Disease


Local Man Diagnosed with Chronic Wasting Disease
Posted: 7/12/2006

A man in Traverse City may be the first person to ever contract a deadly disease that normally plagues deer. Chronic Wasting Disease is commonly known as C.W.D. Now doctors have diagnosed a man in Traverse City with the disease which eats away at nerves. 

Scott Kowalske's physician says they can not be 100% sure he has C.W.D. until a brain biopsy is performed. If Kowalske does suffer from the disease it would make him the first human to contract the condition. The only cure for C.W.D. is a stem cell transplant, which costs $35 thousand dollars. 

9&10's Leah Beno and Photojournalist Dustin Bacon have the story.

http://www.9and10news.com/category/story/?id=103621
====================================================

Greetings,

I am writing in reply to a news story you ran, evidently without any sort of research, where you claim with great fanfare in the title 'Local Man Diagnosed with Chronic Wasting Disease'. I find it appalling and disgusting that your reporters are so incompetent, as to not first investigate before making such a claim. NOT that I dispute the great possibility of CWD transmitting to humans, but to print such a story first before having the facts is wrong and hurtful to many still seeking answers. I watched the video, and no where on it does this poor man show symptoms of CWD. There was no biopsy, so nothing there to confirm such a story. My mother died of the Heidenhain Variant of Creutzfeldt Jakob Disease, and many more have died and are dying of CJD right here in the USA, some of which are 'unknown' strain, CWD in deer and elk, Scrapie in sheep and goat, and BSE and a new strain i.e. atypical TSE have been documented in USA bovine, with the last mad cow in Texas and that one in Alabama being of the atypical strain. THERE is now a new documented TSE in cattle called BASE, that pathologically does NOT look like the nvCJD in humans, but like sporadic CJD, and sporadic CJD has tripled in the USA over the last few years. THE USA has more documented species with TSE than any other country to date. HOWEVER, your story if not confirmed, should be retracted and an apology put forth for the hurt you did to all victims and families of human TSE here in the USA that read that HOAX, because that's just what it was, another newspaper article with sensational title that was false, just to make a news headline regardless of the truthfulness and or factual, just more garbage, so PLEASE, either confirm, or deny and apologize for such sensationalism. ...

Thank you,
with kindest regards, 
I am sincerely,

Terry S. Singeltary Sr.
P.O. Box 42
Bacliff, Texas USA 77518

CJD WATCH NEWS

http://disc.server.com/Indices/167318.html


CJD WATCH

http://www.fortunecity.com/healthclub/cpr/349/part1cjd.htm


----------



## terry

##################### Bovine Spongiform Encephalopathy #####################

CJD WATCH MESSAGE BOARD 
TSS
Research Not A Waste Of Money
Mon Jul 17, 2006 09:09
71.248.128.67


Research Not A Waste Of Money

A breakthrough by a research team at the University of Texas Medical Branch could illuminate one of medicines darkest secrets by exposing how many people could unknowingly be infected with the human form of mad cow disease. One reader said the test was a waste of money.

In regard to Leigh Fordes letter (The Daily News, July 10): 

Study On Mad Cow Disease Doesnt Deserve Praise

A breakthrough by a research team at the University of Texas Medical Branch could illuminate one of medicines darkest secrets by exposing how many people could unknowingly be infected with the human form of mad cow disease.

The University of Texas Medical Branch is wasting taxpayer money developing its prion test.

Less then 150 people have died of mad cow disease in the last decade. Thats less than 15 people per year.

Our health care system fails to spend its money to benefit the largest number of people.

Leigh Forde Seattle, Wash. 


http://news.galvestondailynews.com/story.lasso?ewcd=f4c7bd9585ac1eaf



I disagree whole-heartedly.

My mother died right here, and UTMB autopsied her along with Case Western Reserve University and confirmed an exceedingly rare strain of sporadic Creutzfeldt Jakob disease, i.e., the Heidenhain Variant Creutzfeldt Jakob disease.

As we speak this month, the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention put out a new study about a new strain of atypical Transmissible Spongiform Encephalopathy in the bovine called Bovine Amyloidotic Spongiform Encephalopathy that is not similar to the New Variant Creutzfeldt Jakob Disease United Kingdom strain in humans, but is very similar to the sporadic Creutzfeldt Jakob Disease.

The last two documented mad cow cases in Alabama and Texas are Atypical Transmissible Spongiform Encephalopathy.

Sporadic Creutzfeldt Jakob disease in the United States has tripled in recent years, with unknown strains being documented.

Scrapie in sheep and goats, and chronic wasting disease in deer and elk are running rampant in the United States, with three new cases of chronic wasting disease right at our doorsteps, documented in New Mexico last month.

Creutzfeldt Jakob Disease being misdiagnosed as Alzheimers disease is another important factor.

Also, this agent has and will wreak havoc in the long term.

So, again, I disagree, and in fact, I think the money allocated is only a drop in the bucket to a disease that is incubating in a great many of us due to the fact that most of us have already been exposed in one way or the other, and the fact the disease can incubate up to 50-plus years.

Terry S. Singeltary Sr. Bacliff


http://news.galvestondailynews.com/story.lasso?ewcd=d9a961304ae8c6e6 



#################### https://lists.aegee.org/bse-l.html ####################


----------



## dongiese

Terry,

My family prays for you and your family, we also lost a loved one to CJD here in Michigan. Of course the way the medical communnitie here made my aunt and cousins feel that there was no reason to do a brain biopsy or that they wouldn't be able to find a pathologist to perform it, so we are not sure what strian he had. 

We did find out that a woman in the same city died within a couple weeks of my uncle with CJD. 

What is really scary is when you try to tell people about the disease they kind of think your making up a story because they haven't seen it on TV.


----------



## terry

hello dongiese,

i am sorry for your loss as well to this damn disease i.e. cjd/tse.
not only has the federal gov failed us on this issue, but so has the media in most cases. there is more to this story than meets the eye, and due to the incubation period, lack of money, and the sheer ignorance of the public as in, hear no evil, speak no evil, there is none mentality i.e. ukbsenvcjd only hogwash, then everything is o.k., did not happen to me or mine. ONCE, incubation catches up from say 1985ish on (from what i remember reading, USA shipped to UK the technology for the continuous rendering and UK started using about 5 years before we did and you must look at the rise in sporadic cjd in both USA and UK and EU counties from them, and remove yourself from the ukbsenvcjd only theory), once incubation catches up _all strains_, and once USA has installed and in use a proper human/animal TSE surveillance program, once a test is validated and in use for live human/animals, it will be a different story. until then, it's either all sporadic or all alzheimer's here in the USA. ...terry


----------



## dongiese

Terry,

One of the worst parts was when they tried to tell us it was herieditary from the uncles father!!!!!!


----------



## sadocf1

Hunting can increase the severity of wildlife disease epidemics !!!!!
http://www.yubanet.com/artman/publish/printer_38950.shtml
Researchers have noted that wildlife disease outbreaks have worsened in response to hunting between the birth season and the next mating season.
When Michigans deer season ran from Nov. 15 thru Nov. 30 (corresponds to the rut) disease was no problem as I recall. Maybe these scientists have made an observation of importance. More money for research and more attention to sci/tech findings are needed. Can we safely assume that them prions in the rump muscle of CWD POSITIVE DEER/ELK BROUGHT BACK TO MICHIGAN BY HUNTERS POSE NO THREAT TO OUR WILD DEER HERD ??


----------

